# [Sat 15th Jun 2013] Camberwell Arts Festival launch  with the Mrs Mills Experience (London, SE)



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Next Saturday 15th June the Mrs Mills Experience will be headlining the Camberwell Arts Festival launch party at the Recreation Ground, 65 Camberwell Church Street, SE5.

It's free all night, show starts at 8pm.

http://mrsmills.org/


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's the times for tomorrow's show: we'll be doing a short set to kick off the night around 8pm, then there's comedians and an escapologist (!) before we go back on at 9.30pm to finish the live show, with DJs then playing til late.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2013)

I've updated the website, Facebook event and urban thread with these new times.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 14, 2013)

when does the festival end? i.e. last act/DJs stop


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> when does the festival end? i.e. last act/DJs stop


Some info:


> Camberwell Arts Festival
> 
> Just a week to go until Camberwell Arts Festival, which, much like the previous years, promises to be fun, inspiring and exciting.
> 
> ...


From here: http://www.peoplesrepublicofsouthwark.co.uk/hold-news/news/2988-camberwell-arts-festival

On Saturday, we're the last act and then its DJs till 2am.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 14, 2013)

Ta!


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh, and...


> From around 10pm there will be a mix of Soul, R'n'B, '60's girl groups, Doo-wop and Northern soul classics all on 100% vinyl so bring your dancing shoes kids!!!!!


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2013)

After a record-breaking soundcheck of nearly three hours, we're ready to hit the stage at 8pm. See you there!


----------

